# Uh Oh!



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Nearly 252,000 children in US test positive for COVID-19 amid back-to-school season. In Texas, where the governor (DeSantis) has banned mask mandates in schools, there are more children hospitalized with COVID-19 than anywhere else in the country.

Source: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/nearly-252-000-children-us-012011555.html


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

SCARY !! And so sad.
And yet so many adults refuse to vax to help protect others.
Prayers for all the kids suffering


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

DeSantis is Florida. The idiot governor of Texas is Abbott


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

It’s amazing how some people will not take this virus seriously.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

So sad. Because I don’t think that children mind wearing a mask. I know that my 5 year old grandson does not mind at all. I made him masks last year and his parents have also bought him some.


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

MrsB said:


> Nearly 252,000 children in US test positive for COVID-19 amid back-to-school season. In Texas, where the governor (DeSantis) has banned mask mandates in schools, there are more children hospitalized with COVID-19 than anywhere else in the country.
> 
> Source: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/nearly-252-000-children-us-012011555.html


DeSantis is the Govenor of Florida, although Abbott, the Govenor of Texas is also an idiot.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Locally, distance learning has ended and kids in quarantine have to catch up on their own as best they can. I’m curious to see if that will change if the numbers of students surge. It will probably just be another bump in the road for good students, but I can see it have a profound impact on marginal students or those with uninvolved parents.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

That sure tells you something about the effectiveness of masks


MrsB said:


> Nearly 252,000 children in US test positive for COVID-19 amid back-to-school season. In Texas, where the governor (DeSantis) has banned mask mandates in schools, there are more children hospitalized with COVID-19 than anywhere else in the country.
> 
> Source: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/nearly-252-000-children-us-012011555.html


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

see this time after time: Aug 08, 2020 · They thought COVID-19 was a hoax, until they fell ill “The mindset that people have is that it’s not real until it gets close to home."


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

margoc said:


> DeSantis is Florida. The idiot governor of Texas is Abbott


Either way, idiots are interchangeable and sadly reproducing ????????????

What is wrong with these clowns and the people that elect/re-elect them? Geeeeeeeze!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> see this time after time: Aug 08, 2020 · They thought COVID-19 was a hoax, until they fell ill "The mindset that people have is that it's not real until it gets close to home."


I am SOOOOO angry with my son. He wont get the vax, or the idiot he is married too. And none of my 3 grands have been vax ( 24,21, and 17). They are so completely in denial. She has convinced the kids that this ISNT true. "How could that many people be dying ?" "It's no worse than the regular flu "
I have cried an ocean of tears for them.
I feel so sad for the young ones who cant get vax. BUT they are OK with wearing masks and following rules.

Dear Lord, PLEASE watch over the little ones.


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

My GS was sent home for 10 days because they said he was exposed to a kid that tested positive for Covid. He and his parents are fit to be tied! He had an A in all of his subjects prior to being sent home. After begging, pleading, and finally threatening to go to the school board for seven days, he was finally told his assignments. His grades had fallen down to the 40% over those 7 days simply because he had not turned in any of the assignments. The school sent him home because of his exposure to Covid yet everyday the school called my daughter to tell her that her son was not in school! These are the people who are supposed to be educating our kids. They don't have the brains to pour sand out of a boot.


----------



## JoanAbrams (Jan 19, 2014)

The governor of Texas ia Greg Abbott. He is as bad as deSantis regarding Covid but he reaches new lows as far as women's reproduction rights and voting restrictions.


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Just heard last night one in four new covid test positive cases are children. When will these people learn masks can save lives until a vaccine is approved for children. It is not a hard concept to understand and yet school boards have to listen to these anti maskers scream and cry about conspiracy theories that are so ridiculous. Have they no ability to follow scientific studies and results. If these people were educated in the same school district they need to redirect their efforts to teach critical thinking and science. The two governors are putting peoples lives in danger for political favor.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I hate to have to claim DeSantis for Florida, he's not a Texan, just a Florida idot.

Since Texas already has one idiot for a governor, could they use 2 (you know, 2 negatives cancel each other out and all that)?

Sheesh.


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Texas - where the governor is not okay with making a 12 year old girl wear a mask, but is okay with making her have a baby


----------



## dmgale (Aug 31, 2019)

Magical Mouse said:


> Texas - where the governor is not okay with making a 12 year old girl wear a mask, but is okay with making her have a baby


Sadly a very profound statement ????


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

Magical Mouse said:


> Texas - where the governor is not okay with making a 12 year old girl wear a mask, but is okay with making her have a baby


Had not thought of that, but how true!!!


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

The Texas governor is Greg Abbott. :


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Mother nature is eliminating the stupid and the innocent. There is a special place in hell for those responsible for the death of such people including the tic, DeSantis and Abbott. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## treehouselady (Mar 1, 2015)

Islandlady49 said:


> DeSantis is the Govenor of Florida, although Abbott, the Govenor of Texas is also an idiot.


Indeed, they are both Trump-holes and therefore must resist in order to stay in his good graces and not get destroyed. They don't mind the fact that being against masking and vaxxing defies any intelligence and common sense because their agenda is directly a political one. They've managed to strike a chord in ignorant, defiant people so that they join this resistance for bogus reasons. Between their spreading the virus freely, the attempt to overturn Roe v. Wade and their inroads to voter suppression, this country appears to be going to hell on a handcart.

These people, along with their orange idol, are contemptible and need to be tossed out.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

The Governor here is against mask mandates in schools & every nite on the local news there are irate parents demonstrating in front of schools protesting wearing masks .....some schools have gone against the Gov & insist on masks for the kids to keep them safe....unfortunately my granddaughters school isn't one of them!
(She still wears one).

Need to turn more of these red states blue to save this country....


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

DeSantis is governor of Florida, not Texas
quote=MrsB]Nearly 252,000 children in US test positive for COVID-19 amid back-to-school season. In Texas, where the governor (DeSantis) has banned mask mandates in schools, there are more children hospitalized with COVID-19 than anywhere else in the country.

Source: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/nearly-252-000-children-us-012011555.html[/quote]


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

margoc said:


> DeSantis is Florida. The idiot governor of Texas is Abbott


Aren't they really interchangeable at this point?


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I felt so sorry for a lady in our local chemist's shop where they were doing vaccines recently. She was absolutely terrified of needles, so much so that she was shaking with fear, so I offered to hold her hand. Her son was in the local hospital with Covid pneumonia and he had begged her to get the vaccine. Afterwards, she wondered why she had been so scared. She never felt a thing. Hopefully, she will have the confidence to have the second jab without fear.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Nearly 252,000 children in US test positive for COVID-19 amid back-to-school season. In Texas, where the governor (DeSantis) has banned mask mandates in schools, there are more children hospitalized with COVID-19 than anywhere else in the country.
> 
> Source: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/nearly-252-000-children-us-012011555.html


Coming from the state that let's everyone graduate from high school......


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Jpacquin said:


> So sad. Because I don't think that children mind wearing a mask. I know that my 5 year old grandson does not mind at all. I made him masks last year and his parents have also bought him some.


My grandkids are all back in school this year, wearing masks. Doesn't bother them at all. They come home, take their masks off(to be washed) and immediately wash their hands. Even the 3yo that rarely goes anywhere can wear a mask without messing with it. Those animals crybabies need to grow up. No one is taking away any of their freedom


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Nearly 252,000 children in US test positive for COVID-19 amid back-to-school season. In Texas, where the governor (DeSantis) has banned mask mandates in schools, there are more children hospitalized with COVID-19 than anywhere else in the country.
> 
> Source: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/nearly-252-000-children-us-012011555.html


The gov of Texas is the anti-abortion fool, Abbott. DeSantis is the governor of FL, lucky me!!!


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

grannybell said:


> The gov of Texas is the anti-abortion fool, Abbott. DeSantis is the governor of FL, lucky me!!!


You poor thing!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Nearly 252,000 children in US test positive for COVID-19 amid back-to-school season. In Texas, where the governor (DeSantis) has banned mask mandates in schools, there are more children hospitalized with COVID-19 than anywhere else in the country.
> 
> Source: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/nearly-252-000-children-us-012011555.html


Sorry I followed this thread - I thought Chit chat had been cleansed of name-calling. Disagree if you like, but it is getting murky.

By the way, check your statistics. Texas is the largest state in the Union. (It has the second largest population next to California). Logically it has more children and there for the possibility of more children with Covid. Gosh, it probably has LOTS more than Rhode Island!

You can make any statistic sound any way you want it to sound by wording it carefully. Tell me how many children per 100, or something like that, and I will pay attention.

And please, clean up your language. In case you didn't notice.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

It is appalling. What has happened to common sense?


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

shepherd said:


> Sorry I followed this thread - I thought Chit chat had been cleansed of name-calling. Disagree if you like, but it is getting murky.
> 
> By the way, check your statistics. Texas is the largest state in the Union. (It has the second largest population next to California). Logically it has more children and there for the possibility of more children with Covid. Gosh, it probably has LOTS more than Rhode Island!
> 
> ...


Thank you, shepherd, for your comments. I would also like to know how many of those 252,000 children are in the hospital; what is the percentage, state by state?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The governors of "red states" are all misled and better get it together before re-election.Personally, if my daughter were still of school age, no matter if it were K-12, she would be online learning. No way would I allow her to be exposed to a potentially deadly virus. Some schools are allowing students to opt for online learning. Unfortunately, child psychologists reveal that the lack of social interaction in young years deprives them of valuable, behavioral learning skills. Still, I personally would keep my child home.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

shepherd said:


> Sorry I followed this thread - I thought Chit chat had been cleansed of name-calling. Disagree if you like, but it is getting murky.
> 
> By the way, check your statistics. Texas is the largest state in the Union. (It has the second largest population next to California). Logically it has more children and there for the possibility of more children with Covid. Gosh, it probably has LOTS more than Rhode Island!
> 
> ...


Since you quoted the OP who called no one names and used no profanity, to whom are you really addressing this?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Runner Girl said:


> Thank you, shepherd, for your comments. I would also like to know how many of those 252,000 children are in the hospital; what is the percentage, state by state?


What difference does it make. One child ill, in hospital, or dying because some 'adult' decided their freedom was being stolen, it too many.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree that the kids should be wearing masks, what I want to know is why aren't the schools allowing the remote option. If you want your kids in school that is fine but if you used the remote option last year and it worked for you why not allow it this year. Less kids in school would allow the kids going would have more space between them.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Nearly 252,000 children in US test positive for COVID-19 amid back-to-school season. In Texas, where the governor (DeSantis) has banned mask mandates in schools, there are more children hospitalized with COVID-19 than anywhere else in the country.


In our part of the state the hospitals are full (some of this thanks to illegal immigrants) and a large percentage of the patients are children. Also, quite a few children have died of this Covid. I don't remember the percentages they quoted on the news tonight, but even one child dying of Covid is too many. Also we've had schools closing because so the many children out with Covid.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

glendajean said:


> In our part of the state the hospitals are full (some of this thanks to illegal immigrants) and a large percentage of the patients are children. Also, quite a few children have died of this Covid. I don't remember the percentages they quoted on the news tonight, but even one child dying of Covid is too many. Also we've had schools closing because so the many children out with Covid.


No surprise. Could these outcomes have been avoided?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

liz morris said:


> I felt so sorry for a lady in our local chemist's shop where they were doing vaccines recently. She was absolutely terrified of needles, so much so that she was shaking with fear, so I offered to hold her hand. Her son was in the local hospital with Covid pneumonia and he had begged her to get the vaccine. Afterwards, she wondered why she had been so scared. She never felt a thing. Hopefully, she will have the confidence to have the second jab without fear.


Thank you for your kindness. I am sure she will never forget the comfort touch of your hand.
God Bless YOU


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

collectordolls said:


> I agree that the kids should be wearing masks, what I want to know is why aren't the schools allowing the remote option. If you want your kids in school that is fine but if you used the remote option last year and it worked for you why not allow it this year. Less kids in school would allow the kids going would have more space between them.


Well at the beginning of the Pandemic, I had lunch with 2 KP "friends". {{ before it got bad}}
The one gal has 2 grands in middle school. She said she "Had an attorney on retainer to SUE the teacher/school/and so one IF her grands got sick from wearing a mask". Go figure. we no longer speak. 
What is the issue with wearing a mask to stay alive ??
I wonder if I am missing something !!!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

SQM said:


> No surprise. Could these outcomes have been avoided?


Of course, with masking and social distancing and vaccines if they are old enough.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> What difference does it make. One child ill, in hospital, or dying because some 'adult' decided their freedom was being stolen, it too many.


Get real - if you think that absolutely, 100%, no children will get Covid if all adults were vaccinated, I have a bridge in NY to sell you. There are a number of scenarios where a child, who is ineligible to receive the vaccine now (i.e., under age 12) can be exposed to someone that has been vaccinated yet carrying the virus and test positive for it.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Well at the beginning of the Pandemic, I had lunch with 2 KP "friends". {{ before it got bad}}
> The one gal has 2 grands in middle school. She said she "Had an attorney on retainer to SUE the teacher/school/and so one IF her grands got sick from wearing a mask". Go figure. we no longer speak.
> What is the issue with wearing a mask to stay alive ??
> I wonder if I am missing something !!!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Runner Girl said:


> Get real - if you think that absolutely, 100%, no children will get Covid if all adults were vaccinated, I have a bridge in NY to sell you. There are a number of scenarios where a child, who is ineligible to receive the vaccine now (i.e., under age 12) can be exposed to someone that has been vaccinated yet carrying the virus and test positive for it.


I never said that no children would get sick. I am being real. Vaccines, masks, social distancing and hand washing will protect the majority of kids. The point of the vaccine, besides eventually eradicating this disease, is to reduce deaths or the severity of the illness. These kids are going to schools totally unprotected because a bunch of adults have their undies in a bundle over masks and vaccines.

https://apnews.com/article/virus-outbreak-health-us-news-ap-top-news-ms-state-wire-901fb46

10,513 children in Florida have contracted Covid since school opened. Is that okay with you?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Drs. and nurses wear masks in operating rooms hours at a time and seem to survive just fine! This no mask edict is ridiculous.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

So, you allow your child to attend classes. They have been vaccinated and learned how to properly wear a mask (it doesn't do any could if it's slipping off your nose-and that may depend on the shape of your nose at that). All systems go. Then someone in the class is exposed to one of the now many different viruses (Codid-19, the Nipah or MU virus now-and diverging faster than we can contain), who is yet unaware and spreads to other classmates, or teachers. A few teachers have died already from the Covid-19 virus and fidning replacement teachers is difficult. School bus drivers coming down with the virus are now out of work and kids can't get to schools, so the school shuts down for two weeks. That puts the staff (admin ofc, school lunch kitchens, custodians, etc) out of work. This virus just keeps on taking.


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Biden's last mandates requiring more people to get vaccines will continue to help the nation overcome this disease. Too bad it is necessary to have to mandate good common sense policies, however, when people won't act to stop the spread of a disease it is his responsibility to protect the rest of the population, especially the children.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The Pfeizer vaccine was good for me, my sister and her husband (who has a pacemaker and heart issues). My friend and my husband both have their reasons for not getting the vaccine, which is not my call. But, neither of them may come to my house until 2 weeks after their get a vaccine, Otherwise, stay away from me.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

MrsB said:


> The Pfeizer vaccine was good for me, my sister and her husband (who has a pacemaker and heart issues). My friend and my husband both have their reasons for not getting the vaccine, which is not my call. But, neither of them may come to my house until 2 weeks after their get a vaccine, Otherwise, stay away from me.


So where is your husband staying? Love your strong convictions.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I was thinking the same, LOL


knovice knitter said:


> So where is your husband staying? Love your strong convictions.


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------

